# What do you see when you open your front door?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is obviously when we were building - but that's my front door...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant post pics but when i open my front door at my house I see a house cause I live in a subdivision  I wish I live in my dads friends house were my horse is at!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is what I see.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww im jelous of you guys :lol: such nice views.

All i see when i open my front door is the road and on the other side is a group of crummy flats, one of which has a broken window and graffitti on the fence :roll: 

I dont think ill dare take pics :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas I LOVE that walkway!


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Wow*

I wish i could see horses when i open my front door


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Dumas I LOVE that walkway!


Thanks! Wish I could take credit for it! :lol: I did however take a powerwasher to it and found out that it was twice as long as I thought it was! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

View out my front door. My porch, that big green thing is the front loader off my tractor. looking east 









Looking west toward the horses. They are on the other side of the trees toward the front.









I built that rail on the porch all by my little self. Pretty good job I think :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's so pretty Vida! And it's so green too! I have no idea why i thought Kansas was all like barren and no dirt or trees! That looks lovely though!

As does everyone else's! Looking outside the front door here, you see some trees, a fence, the road and then the house across the street.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Kansas is pretty treeless up north and west of us. Check my update of photos in the 20th Anniversary post. I'm in the process of loading them.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, will do!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww so pretty... i should get snapping!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

it matters if my horse got out of hte field that morning . . . :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

no pics..haha but what i see is our driveway, trees and our pound and waterfall!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My old BlackHorse is treated more like a dog then a horse. He's in the paddock until I get home, but as long as I'm home, he roams free. He has to go in at night and when I go to work though...

And look! My flowers are blooming!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yesterday, this is what I saw when I opened the front door. 










I'll have to take some pics of the flower beds we have around here.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Here are a few better pics of what I see when I look out my front door.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ooo pretty everyone! My irises have come and gone and the day lilys are about ready. The hail storm we had really took a toll on my flowers. I noticed yesterday a pot of caladiums I had planted were all dug up by the darn dogs. Along with my cucumbers and 3 tomato plants :twisted:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i'll have to get pics lol

love everyones yards btw!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww nice!!  I'll get some piccies soon.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Something like that:


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

all your pictures are look really nice! I would post a pic, but all I see is part of my neighbor's house across the street and a small view of city below (I live in a hilltop subdivison). not all that exciting, lol.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> My old BlackHorse is treated more like a dog then a horse. He's in the paddock until I get home, but as long as I'm home, he roams free. He has to go in at night and when I go to work though...
> 
> And look! My flowers are blooming!


OH. MY. GOODNESS. 
Your black horse is SO gorgeous! Where oh where did you find such a jewel? In the mine?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ohh... thankyou! The old blackhorse just turned 29!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Something like that:


I don't like this... Our municipality decided to build a playground across from our house  . They cut part of those trees down. The area around our house has always been very calm and I don't want noisy kids or mooching posses of youngsters practically almost under my window (sorry, I don't want to hurt anyone who has kids but I'm very peace-loving person so I don't want hustle and bustle close to my home).


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the view from our backyard which is a whole lot better than the front yard view!! lol These were taken just before a storm came in. I love the view at home. I'm gonna miss it sooooo much when I leave late August!!!  

In this first one, the grassy area is where I would ride my horse. It was my "riding arena!"









And this shows the field right around our property.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow. Looks great. I love real rural views  .


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Me, too.......*sigh*......I'm gonna miss it


----------

